# Destin Flounder 2/15



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Logan and I headed out this morning with about a 2 hour window to try and catch a few fish. Spro jigs and gulp shrimp took care of business. They were stacked up this morning.:thumbup:


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Oh my goodness*

I wanna enlist! No pain, no strain................ and I'll clean all the fish! Way to go fishhound!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Man what a catch!! Wow that's pretty awesome


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dammit boy! That's a nice mess


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

How deep


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

BBreeze said:


> How deep


65'


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Been wandering if they were still chewing like we left them? Guess this answers my question.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mess of flatties!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent job man! Even with a freezer full of flounder right now that picture sure makes me want to go back out and hit it again!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

atta way to lay tha smackdown on some flat feesh!!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i hear ya!! Nice!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm jealous. !!! Good job fellas !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

one big doormat in that photo 
Thanks for sharing report & pic.

catch 'em up.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

It was almost as much fun as you can have in 2 hours!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice haul....gonna be going after some myself sunday.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ron19 said:


> Nice haul....gonna be going after some myself sunday.


I was thinking about hitting them again but I think I'm going to spend the day giving the boat a good scrubbing instead......I don't want to clean that many flounder again tomorrow lol.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice haul. They love those Spros!


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn what a haul:thumbsup:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy Crap Batman! That is a load!. Were you in fishing in the Gulf or inshore?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Foulhook said:


> Holy Crap Batman! That is a load!. Were you in fishing in the Gulf or inshore?


Out in the Gulf


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

*Spro Jigs*

What are spro jigs?
And fishing off of a wreck or structure?
Bouncing the jigs off of the bottom...straight up and down or casting out, hitting bottom, and then slowing bringing it back on the bottom??


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

skays said:


> What are spro jigs?
> And fishing off of a wreck or structure?
> Bouncing the jigs off of the bottom...straight up and down or casting out, hitting bottom, and then slowing bringing it back on the bottom??


Bucktails jigs bounced on the bottom near structure will get you connected


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> I was thinking about hitting them again but I think I'm going to spend the day giving the boat a good scrubbing instead......I don't want to clean that many flounder again tomorrow lol.



I hear ya. Those flounder can be a pain. At least the way I was taught to clean them. BTW...we never made it to the flounder hole. First time out since back surgery last month. I was just happy to be on the water with my boy and a couple new friends.


----------

